

Ask HN: Do you need Karma to upvote? - spagheti_monstr

My friend posted an article to HN and asked me to upvote it.  I did, but my upvote never counted.  Several other people upvoted also, but their votes didn&#x27;t count either.  I didn&#x27;t find anything in HN Faq or other places on internet about requiring you to have Karma to upvote.<p>How much Karma do you need for your vote to count?<p>Also it is a bit confusing to have &quot;upvote&quot; button available if upvoting is not enabled for you.  Would be nice to have it disabled or show an alert that you haven&#x27;t met a certain requirement to be able to upvote.
======
chacham15
No, you dont need karma to upvote. However, people often do things like get
friends to upvote their content. Therefore, there are algorithms in place to
detect this. When the algorithm detects that this has happened, it revokes the
upvote.

~~~
spagheti_monstr
How can algorithm detect if someone is my friend?

